# Any Cubers in Ohio?



## KyleTheCuber (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi I'm KyleTheCuber and I live in Ohio. I'm looking for other cubers in Ohio that want to start a cubing group and compete in competitions.


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Oct 27, 2020)

I live in Ohio


----------



## scrubizilla (Oct 28, 2020)

i wish. i live in missouri and there is no wca delegates so we have no competititions....

of course we could get someone to come here but... but i guess knowones ever tried


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you want to start a cubing group Keith the Cuber?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 30, 2020)

Do people still live in Ohio? I thought everyone moved out after LeBron went to the lakers.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Oct 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Do people still live in Ohio? I thought everyone moved out after LeBron went to the lakers.


Nope, I remained unaffected because I follow soccer (the best sport) and not basketball.


----------



## Zubin Park (Oct 30, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Nope, I remained unaffected because I follow soccer (the best sport) and not basketball.


Hey! Best sport is football, team: the Buffalo Bills (no one else here likes the Bills, right?)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Hey! Best sport is football, team: the Buffalo Bills (no one else here likes the Bills, right?)


The Vikings are obviously #1 in the draft order


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 30, 2020)

Close, I live in West Virginia


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you live in Ohio CrispyCubing?


----------



## Rubikslub3 (Oct 30, 2020)

KyleTheCuber said:


> Hi I'm KyleTheCuber and I live in Ohio. I'm looking for other cubers in Ohio that want to start a cubing group and compete in competitions.


Ohio gang


----------



## CrispyCubing (Oct 30, 2020)

KyleTheCuber said:


> Do you live in Ohio CrispyCubing?


Yep.


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you want to start a cubing group?


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 19, 2020)

What is your current ao100 crispy cubing? my current ao100 is 26.76


----------



## CrispyCubing (Nov 20, 2020)

KyleTheCuber said:


> What is your current ao100 crispy cubing? my current ao100 is 26.76


I don't record long sessions much but it would be somewhere around 14.5.


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow that's pretty good.


----------

